# Driver for AGM CW-19 (lcd display)



## tomfrankly (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a CW-19 wide-screen LCD screen. Lately I've been getting tired of EA not making games wides-screen compatible, and I want to turn off scaling. I can't turn off scaling because my computer recognizes it as "Plug and Play monitor." Apparently the monitor shipped with drivers but, naturally, I don't have the disc any more. 

I have checked the AGM website and search all around with no result. Does anyone have the disc and can upload the drivers somewhere, or can someone find the drivers? 

Alternatively, is there a tool that will unlock all features of the Nvidia control panel?

Thanks.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

howdy tomfrankly..

I have had the same problem as I have a 21 inch wide screen monitor and get erked about allot of games (most) and other apps such as WMP do not give you the option for widescreen. (heck why did I buy it then lol)

I found using ATI tools helped for that. But since you have Nvidia based system try cool bits as it will unlock all features through a registry edit.

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=815


----------



## tomfrankly (Sep 18, 2005)

I have tried coolbits, all it unlocks are overclocking features, temperature monitering, and advanced 3d features, all of which are now standard features with nTune.


----------

